# San Diego.. June 16- 22~~~~~



## Vakay (Jun 3, 2014)

Looking for a one bedroom around San Diego, Carlsbad, Escondido area around the week of June 16- 22. Preferably as close to the beach as possible. Please PM..

thx..


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 4, 2014)

This one might work for you: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211727

I haven't stayed there but I've been to that beach many times. Lots to do there! That resort is right by the beach, very convenient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

